# Vintage Peugeot 12 Speed



## MarkKBike (Dec 25, 2017)

A couple days ago I found this Peugeot for a inexpensive price. I didn't really need another bike, and it was a impulse buy. The paint was just too pretty to pass up on, and it was my favorite frame size. Once cleaned up it will look near mint, its in wonderful condition

All it will need is a good cleaning, some new cables, some inner tubes, and some white grip wrap to match the decal color.

All last summer my Schwinn Letour was my favorite street bike to ride, I will have to see if this French Peugeot will be able to steal that title, the two bikes seem to be of comparable quality, but the Peugeot is a little prettier with its nicer condition paint.

I usually take photos outside, but my yard is full of snow and my driveway is not shoveled yet. I did not feel like tracking it in this morning, and I got some Christmas presents I need to get wrapped.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 25, 2017)

and well-equipped with Suntour V - the patented RD that Everyone copied after the patent expired.


----------

